# Musselburgh car park



## Fisherman

Can anyone confirm what happened to the Musselburgh car park I see it’s not listed anymore.
I was going to head there. We had two great nights there last year.


----------



## royh28

If you mean Fisherrow Harbour car park where you get the best burgers on earth, it was still there last Sunday!
Saw 2 camper vans and one motorhome.

Roy:boat:


----------



## Wooie1958

*CU Musselburgh 1 & 2* are still in the POI`s, i have the latest April update  :hammer:


----------



## Fisherman

Thanks will be heading there today for one night


----------



## alcam

Fisherman said:


> Thanks will be heading there today for one night



I was down that way yesterday , 7 or 8 vans there already , another couple just arriving . One van parked in the turning area . I left


----------



## Fisherman

What time was this I was going there around 6-7 tonight possibly many of the cars may have left


----------



## V1nny

Would an 8.5 metre van be too big for the POIs in Musselburgh?


----------



## Fisherman

On the fisherrow car park yes, but you probably could fit in the car park further east.


----------



## alcam

Fisherman said:


> What time was this I was going there around 6-7 tonight possibly many of the cars may have left



That was at lunchtime yesterday . Let us know how you get on . I fear it could be one of those places that gets overused


----------



## Fisherman

Yes I thought so, it was busy last year but early morning or evening you could get in.
Ok I will post how I got on cheers


----------



## Fisherman

In no probs at 6 only three vans here. If the enclosed car park is full suggest park outside till space becomes available


----------



## alcam

Fisherman said:


> In no probs at 6 only three vans here. If the enclosed car park is full suggest park outside till space becomes available



Hopefully all the vans I saw were day trippers . It is a [too] popular spot . The van parked in the turning place the other day would just piss people off . If you don't know , the best pub in the area [also one of the best in the east of Scotland] is Staggs [officially the Volunteer] its near the theatre


----------



## Fisherman

Here today just 2 motorhome sand 1 camper van.
My advice either arrive before 12 or after 6. Larger homrs over 7m
Head for car park 1/2 mile to east on poi map.
Ignore no overnight parking on this car park
It is an illegal sign.


----------



## Fisherman

V1ny the small car park approx 1/2 mile to the east listed as a poi was empty when we were there.
You would get your larger home in there. But beware the road that takes you into the car park there are two trees across from each other as you enter the road. You should try and drive through the centre to avoid them, I had a marker light lens knocked of on brushing against them.


----------



## royh28

*Fisherrow carpark*

Just been to visit Fisherrow carpark. There are now 2.1 m height barriers installed. 
 Four motorhomes parked next to the harbourmasters office.  Not as secluded as  The car park area but still okay for overnighting.


----------



## The laird

Another bites the dust ,there were some b4with chairs n tables out roy ,he—ish


----------



## Fisherman

royh28 said:


> Just been to visit Fisherrow carpark. There are now 2.1 m height barriers installed.
> Four motorhomes parked next to the harbourmasters office.  Not as secluded as  The car park area but still okay for overnighting.



Sad really sad, but this is only going to get worse.

Also the carpark half a mile east now has a sign stating no overnight parking.


----------



## Canalsman

Fisherman said:


> Also the carpark half a mile east now has a sign stating no overnight parking.



Is this sign advisory, or does it stipulate a Traffic Regulation Order or similar?


----------



## alcam

Fisherman said:


> Sad really sad, but this is only going to get worse.
> 
> Also the carpark half a mile east now has a sign stating no overnight parking.



Another example of motorhomers pissing on their own chips


----------



## venusandmars

I was there today. 

This morning there were 5/6 vans parked in the harbour car parking spaces, and another 3 vans on the prom to the east. There is a notice on the prom from the residents setting out their concerns, and asking people not to camp there. There were 3 vans right next to the notice! The notice says the harbour car park was being abused, including emptying of waste water etc. We only have ourselves to blame if these things happen, and access is prevented.


Today in the car-park to the east (which is very small) there are 3 vans parked up for the night.


A friend who lives in the area tells me that the car parks are heavily used for sports activities, golf, bowling, kids football and dog walking. There are a lot of complaints to the council about the campervans taking up all the car park space and there was an incident when a fire engine couldn't get access. This was not the campervans blocking access, but the knock on consequences. 

To be fair. I understand why local residents and habitual users get frustrated, it's a residential area, not really wild camping. Although it does have a great view!!


----------



## 2cv

venusandmars said:


> I was there today.
> 
> This morning there were 5/6 vans parked in the harbour car parking spaces, and another 3 vans on the prom to the east. There is a notice on the prom from the residents setting out their concerns, and asking people not to camp there. There were 3 vans right next to the notice! The notice says the harbour car park was being abused, including emptying of waste water etc. We only have ourselves to blame if these things happen, and access is prevented.
> 
> 
> Today in the car-park to the east (which is very small) there are 3 vans parked up for the night.
> 
> 
> A friend who lives in the area tells me that the car parks are heavily used for sports activities, golf, bowling, kids football and dog walking. There are a lot of complaints to the council about the campervans taking up all the car park space and there was an incident when a fire engine couldn't get access. This was not the campervans blocking access, but the knock on consequences.
> 
> To be fair. I understand why local residents and habitual users get frustrated, it's a residential area, not really wild camping. Although it does have a great view!!



Quite an unusual first post on the forum, though you maybe make some valid points. Perhaps it would be good to introduce yourself in the “New members introduce yourself” section.


----------



## Fisherman

venusandmars said:


> I was there today.
> 
> This morning there were 5/6 vans parked in the harbour car parking spaces, and another 3 vans on the prom to the east. There is a notice on the prom from the residents setting out their concerns, and asking people not to camp there. There were 3 vans right next to the notice! The notice says the harbour car park was being abused, including emptying of waste water etc. We only have ourselves to blame if these things happen, and access is prevented.
> 
> 
> Today in the car-park to the east (which is very small) there are 3 vans parked up for the night.
> 
> 
> A friend who lives in the area tells me that the car parks are heavily used for sports activities, golf, bowling, kids football and dog walking. There are a lot of complaints to the council about the campervans taking up all the car park space and there was an incident when a fire engine couldn't get access. This was not the campervans blocking access, but the knock on consequences.
> 
> To be fair. I understand why local residents and habitual users get frustrated, it's a residential area, not really wild camping. Although it does have a great view!!



Sorry but I am completely at odds with this post.
We pay road tax just the same as the locals do, and probably a lot more than most of them with cars.
We have the same rights with regards to parking, as do forgeiners who come from all over Europe.
Last time I was there I noticed that two of the locals had homes parked in their drives.

I was there in April and I noted twice dog walkers failing to lift their dogs mess.
To date I have seen no signs banning dogs.
Also I witnessed inappropriate use of the toilets and vandalism outside the toilets
The exterior tap was being turned on and left running by the kids. Twice I had to turn the tap of.
I witnessed loutish behaviour from youths who were shouting and swearing whilst drinking from beer cans.

Quite frankly a motorhome owner dumping some grey water is only one of the problems requiring addressing, but it seems the only one which has been dealt with.

I agree that this is an urban area and not really wild camping by its strictest definition.
But yet again Lothian council have treated the rights of motorhome users with scant regard.
It would have been cheaper to provide half a dozen larger spaces for motorhomes than erecting barriers.


----------



## Fisherman

POI Admin said:


> Is this sign advisory, or does it stipulate a Traffic Regulation Order or similar?



No it simply stated no overnight parking.
I know it has no legal authority.


----------



## alcam

Fisherman said:


> Sorry but I am completely at odds with this post.
> We pay road tax just the same as the locals do, and probably a lot more than most of them with cars.
> We have the same rights with regards to parking, as do forgeiners who come from all over Europe.
> Last time I was there I noticed that two of the locals had homes parked in their drives.
> 
> I was there in April and I noted twice dog walkers failing to lift their dogs mess.
> To date I have seen no signs banning dogs.
> Also I witnessed inappropriate use of the toilets and vandalism outside the toilets
> The exterior tap was being turned on and left running by the kids. Twice I had to turn the tap of.
> I witnessed loutish behaviour from youths who were shouting and swearing whilst drinking from beer cans.
> 
> Quite frankly a motorhome owner dumping some grey water is only one of the problems requiring addressing, but it seems the only one which has been dealt with.
> 
> I agree that this is an urban area and not really wild camping by its strictest definition.
> But yet again Lothian council have treated the rights of motorhome users with scant regard.
> It would have been cheaper to provide half a dozen larger spaces for motorhomes than erecting barriers.



Go there quite often never seen any emptying , of any kind .
What has been more noticeable in recent times is people parking really inconsiderately , tables and chairs out etc . If I went and there were and the only spaces available in front of flats I went elsewhere . Not so long ago the place was rammed vans even parked in the turning spaces .
We now have a height barrier in place which , I think , is mostly the fault of these selfish twats .
By product is there was a (un)healthy scattering of vans along the streets on the seafront


----------



## Canalsman

So, as ever, rather than motorhomes being offered spaces where they may be parked legitimately with the local authority exercising some control, the problem has been moved elsewhere.

It makes no sense.


----------



## Fisherman

alcam said:


> Go there quite often never seen any emptying , of any kind .
> What has been more noticeable in recent times is people parking really inconsiderately , tables and chairs out etc . If I went and there were and the only spaces available in front of flats I went elsewhere . Not so long ago the place was rammed vans even parked in the turning spaces .
> We now have a height barrier in place which , I think , is mostly the fault of these selfish twats .
> By product is there was a (un)healthy scattering of vans along the streets on the seafront



We always parked within a parking space.
But I saw a car parked in a turning space.
They could have enforced parking within marked bays.
But they have simply decided to put up barriers and now 
The vast majority of decent campers are being punished.

Another problem is rented vans with campers who are inexperienced 
Or simply don’t care about what they do.
We care about doing things right and being considerate, its in our best interest, some of them don’t.


----------



## alcam

POI Admin said:


> So, as ever, rather than motorhomes being offered spaces where they may be parked legitimately with the local authority exercising some control, the problem has been moved elsewhere.
> 
> It makes no sense.



Agreed it makes no sense , but only to us . Probably cheapest , quickest way of dealing with it is to install a height barrier .
Councils will see that as job done until they get complaints from another part of town .
Most councils will not see us as being part of their remit . Maybe rightly so ?
As stated before , many of the motorhomers parking there have helped to cause this .
Yes we have the same rights as everybody else but people don't like big groups of anything .
It's a nice spot but , like any good spot , if it's busy surely it's better to go elsewhere ?


----------



## Fisherman

alcam said:


> Agreed it makes no sense , but only to us . Probably cheapest , quickest way of dealing with it is to install a height barrier .
> Councils will see that as job done until they get complaints from another part of town .
> Most councils will not see us as being part of their remit . Maybe rightly so ?
> As stated before , many of the motorhomers parking there have helped to cause this .
> Yes we have the same rights as everybody else but people don't like big groups of anything .
> It's a nice spot but , like any good spot , if it's busy surely it's better to go elsewhere ?



You raised many points here.

What’s required is a body who fights on our behalf and monitors its members behaviour.
We would pay an annual fee to cover costs.
Currently nobody out there is doing this.


----------



## alcam

Fisherman said:


> You raised many points here.
> 
> What’s required is a body who fights on our behalf and monitors its members behaviour.
> We would pay an annual fee to cover costs.
> Currently nobody out there is doing this.



I suggested something similar a long time ago . 
It wasn't , shall we say , well received


----------



## caledonia

Fisherman said:


> Sorry but I am completely at odds with this post.
> We pay road tax just the same as the locals do, and probably a lot more than most of them with cars.
> We have the same rights with regards to parking, as do forgeiners who come from all over Europe.
> Last time I was there I noticed that two of the locals had homes parked in their drives.
> 
> I was there in April and I noted twice dog walkers failing to lift their dogs mess.
> To date I have seen no signs banning dogs.
> Also I witnessed inappropriate use of the toilets and vandalism outside the toilets
> The exterior tap was being turned on and left running by the kids. Twice I had to turn the tap of.
> I witnessed loutish behaviour from youths who were shouting and swearing whilst drinking from beer cans.
> 
> Quite frankly a motorhome owner dumping some grey water is only one of the problems requiring addressing, but it seems the only one which has been dealt with.
> 
> I agree that this is an urban area and not really wild camping by its strictest definition.
> But yet again Lothian council have treated the rights of motorhome users with scant regard.
> It would have been cheaper to provide half a dozen larger spaces for motorhomes than erecting barriers.



I totally understand the locals. The place is for day trippers using the beach and enjoying The Honest Toon. The council have been letting motorhomes use it for years but now it is used as a free campsite and as is the norm motorhomes take the pi55 and stay for weeks. Take a trip along the prom to the car park at Portobello and you will understand the locals argument.


----------



## alcam

caledonia said:


> I totally understand the locals. The place is for day trippers using the beach and enjoying The Honest Toon. The council have been letting motorhomes use it for years but now it is used as a free campsite and as is the norm motorhomes take the pi55 and stay for weeks. Take a trip along the prom to the car park at Portobello and you will understand the locals argument.



Funnily enough I think there were more caravans than campers at Portobello last time I looked . It was rammed . Can't understand anybody wanting to be parked so close to other vans .  Maybe it eases off when school holidays finish ?


----------



## caledonia

alcam said:


> Funnily enough I think there were more caravans than campers at Portobello last time I looked . It was rammed . Can't understand anybody wanting to be parked so close to other vans .  Maybe it eases off when school holidays finish ?



Last time I was there a van had a genny running. I know they pay road tax like everyone else but they are taking up the whole carpark which money spending day trippers can’t then use. It puts people of going back to use the carpark so the local business suffer. It’s not use the locals object to its abuse.


----------



## Fisherman

caledonia said:


> I totally understand the locals. The place is for day trippers using the beach and enjoying The Honest Toon. The council have been letting motorhomes use it for years but now it is used as a free campsite and as is the norm motorhomes take the pi55 and stay for weeks. Take a trip along the prom to the car park at Portobello and you will understand the locals argument.



The day trippers were and are enjoying it, last time I was there there were 4 mh and the carpark was not full.  The carpark outside around the port office had plenty of empty spaces. Anyone wishing to go there for the day had no problem whatsoever doing so. As for your comments about Motorhomers taking the pi— well that will only apply to a tiny minority. 
What about the dog sh1t, the litter dropping (we picked up some litter left by car drivers), the taps being left turned on ,the abuse of the toilets, loutish drunken behaviour. None of this was coming from any of the Motorhomes, and surely this type of behaviour is more of a problem for the day trippers. 

No yet again Lothian council deny decent law abiding people access to a car park, the easy option, but hardly the correct one.


----------



## Fisherman

runnach said:


> Years ago I looked at buying one off, the penthouses when apartments were being developed, a few points made me walk away. BTW, was top right, which has had a for sale sign fixed to balcony railing for years.
> 
> 1. Build quality against asking price.
> 
> 2. Small play park constructed below apartments for all to use 24/7.
> 
> 3. Returned a few times in the evening, Fri/Sat/Sun, antisocial behaviour from booze swilling yobs. Which still continues to this day.
> 
> As a MH owner, I can sincerely say, I would not be happy looking down onto what was a campsite, I'd certainly be on to council for to be banded down for council tax purposes.
> 
> Also burger van should be moved to other side of harbour, where it would not impinge on parking spaces where it currently sits now.
> 
> I also think if ELC were more innovative, they could set up an Aire further along the beach front, towards where where the River Esk, enters the forth.



Why in God’s name are you not on the council. 

Yes I agree that there are better locations for mh, but that seems beyond this council.

You made a good point about the burger van, and I take it the bad behaviour had nothing to do with us.
Will they do anything about the other issues, no chance, but we are an easy target.


----------



## Fisherman

runnach said:


> Because I cherish my integrity, which one has to lose when becoming a council member!!



Exactly my point, and a damm fine answer.


----------



## alcam

runnach said:


> Because I cherish my integrity, which one has to lose when becoming a council member!!



Integrity my bahookey . You couldn't get on the council because they found out your parents were married .


----------



## Fisherman

alcam said:


> Integrity my bahookey . You couldn't get on the council because they found out your parents were married .



It just gets better


----------



## alcam

runnach said:


> I hope you mean to each other??



Not for me to say but you live in Dalkeith , some extremely close families from there .


----------



## Fisherman

runnach said:


> I'm on the peripheral (thankfully) good breeding here, but standards are dropping!



Apparently not only the standards are dropping


----------

